# I moved!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I still live in Alabama, but now instead of down near the Florida border, I'm up near the Tennessee border. It's much colder here than I would like, but as many of you know, I'm into native US fishes in a big way, and there are about twice as many species up here to find than back home, so there should be plenty of new stuff for me to find.
Also, this house has a basement, so finally, at long last, I can build a right & proper fish room! YAY!!
The internet service here is a bit better, too, so maybe I'll be able to use this site more effectively. In fact, if this message appears at all, that's a vast improvement.
EDIT: It worked! Yay! No longer will I be forced to only write one or two lines at a time. Back home, a message this long wouldn't have gotten through. HAPPY!!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats TOS! Hope your fish room building goes well


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

We should have a "like" button.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ah now you can drive to Atlanta for auctions


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heh. Maybe I can. The distance is probably about the same, but at least now I can probably bring some stuff. I'll be setting up a hatchery for Rainbow Shiners at the very least.
I also see that the next town over is host to a big reef aquarium club, so, bonus.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

BV77 said:


> We should have a "like" button.


yeah i have almost reported a few people because i am so used to having a like button where the report button is.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could come over and do a program on natives.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm... that's an interesting idea. I know some guys in Georgia who might be better, though, being more expert on Georgia's fishes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

great news TOS..glad to hear that you can finally set up a proper fish room..if i get my odessas going again i will send you some..


----------



## CarpCharacin (Dec 13, 2014)

BV77 said:


> We should have a "like" button.


i think we should too


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmm, looks like we have a Ga native fish talk coming up in March. Do you know Mike Wolf?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He's exactly who I meant. LOL


----------

